# Mobbing



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

Also tach wollte euch mal fragen was ihr von der oben gennanten sache haltet (werde nun schon seit 4 Jahren gemobbt und diese "super tollen besten der welt" das sind die die immer nur über andere herziehen können die sich net für 10.000.000 euro Kleidung kaufen können)ich persöhnlich hasse diese Leute und wen sich nicht bald mal was endert werden ich und 3 Kumpels im Juli dafür persöhnlich sorgen glaubt mir P.S bitte keine kommentare wie "wen juckts" oder "dein problem interesiert mich net" oder "das gehört hier nicht rein" DOCH das hier ist ein off topic Thread da kan man labern über was man will und wens euch net interesiert...tja dan klickt doch einfach net drauf ;D


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2013)

DING DING DING DING DING!

Da gehen bei den Behörden die Alarmglocken an xD


Wie wollt ihr denn daran was ändern, du und deine 3 Kumpels?


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2013)

Bist Du Schüler oder bereits Arbeitnehmer? Wenn Du noch Schüler bist, kannst Dus entweder durchstehn oder nem Lehrer melden. Erfahrungsgemäss hört Mobbing nach der Schulzeit auf.

Solltest Du Arbeitnehmer sein, ist das ne schwierigere Sache. Da solltest Du Dich mit Deinem Vorgesetzten darüber unterhalten. Wenns systematisches Mobbing ist, muss er was dagegen unternehmen. Wenn das Mobbing von Deinem direkten Vorgesetzten ausgeht, kannst Du entweder seinen Vorgesetzten oder Euren Personalleiter darauf ansprechen.


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

Ja bin noch schüler werde auch mal gucken und zum lehrer oder zur sekräterin damit gehen :/


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2013)

Das klang irgenwie radikaler 


Naja an jeder Schule gibt es Vertrauenslehrer mit denen man solche Dinge besprechen kann. Das die dann allerdings tatsächlich etwas unternehmen wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln... Und das sich an der Gesamtsituation etwas ändert halte ich für so gut wie unmöglich ^^


Wenn ich so an meine Schulzeit zurückdenke... Ich muss sagen ich habe sowas eigentlich nie erlebt, bei uns in der Klasse herrschte damals ein sehr angenehmes Klima, da wäre sowas niemandem eingefallen und selbst wenn dann hätte man ihm das ganz schnell wieder abgewöhnt...
Allerdings kann ich da nicht für den Rest der Schule sprechen...

Wenn ich allerdings sehe was heutzutage so nach Schulschluss an Halbstarken unterwegs ist, überrascht mich das nicht sonderlich. Heutzutage bin ich echt froh nich mehr in die Schule zu müssen...
In Zeiten wo das Niveau so gesunken ist, jedes zweite Wort von den kleinen im Bus "Alder, Spasti oder H****sohn" ist würde ich es meinem Kind kaum zumuten wollen auf eine normale Schule zu gehen...

Da fällt mir nur ein: Augen zu und durch!

Selbstjustiz und das gute alte Faustrecht würde ich dir jedenfalls nicht empfehlen


----------



## Squeale (13. Mai 2013)

Steh den Scheiss durch, arbeite an deiner Rechtschreibung und Bildung im Allgemeinen und lach in 5 Jahren über die wenn du 3x soviel verdienst wie die "coolen".
Da wird nicht's passieren, haust du denen eine kommt's doppelt so hart zurück.

Wenn du dann in 10 Jahren mit nem Porsche durch die Straßen ziehst und die siehst, wink ihnen einmal und lass das Kätzchen schnurren. :-P


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das klang irgenwie radikaler
> 
> 
> Naja an jeder Schule gibt es Vertrauenslehrer mit denen man solche Dinge besprechen kann. Das die dann allerdings tatsächlich etwas unternehmen wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln... Und das sich an der Gesamtsituation etwas ändert halte ich für so gut wie unmöglich ^^
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Selee wen ich doch nur damal geboren wer wo die zeiten noch schön waren


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2013)

Naja so lange is das gar nich her... das war... Oh Gott ich bin seit 10 Jahren nich mehr in der Schule, ich werde... nein ich BIN alt! xD


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde mich ja nicht mobben lassen aber wer drauf steht


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja so lange is das gar nich her... das war... Oh Gott ich bin seit 10 Jahren nich mehr in der Schule, ich werde... nein ich BIN alt! xD


Wen du alt bist was bin ich dan ? erwachsen  ?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich ja nicht mobben lassen aber wer drauf steht


This. Lieber im Stehen sterben, als auf den Knien zu leben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Mai 2013)

Was hier teilweise für Ratschläge kommen...
Wär doch erstmal interessant wie genau du gemobbt wirst und was das für Typen sind?
Und solange du nicht ohne Kumples dastehst, hast dus schon besser als die meisten Mobbingopfer.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2013)

9 von 10 Leuten haben nix gegen Mobbing


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2013)

Haha der is gut


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich mich so an meine Schulzeit erinner, is aus allen mobbingopfern danach noch was geworden. 

Meiner Ansicht nach helfen 3 Sachen, wenn man mobbing aktiv lösen will. Kampfsport, Redegewandtheit und Selbstvertrauen.

Selbstreflektion ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Wie wirst du gemobbt? Beim mobben werden immer Schwächen des anderen ausgenutzt.


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was hier teilweise für Ratschläge kommen...
> Wär doch erstmal interessant wie genau du gemobbt wirst und was das für Typen sind?
> Und solange du nicht ohne Kumples dastehst, hast dus schon besser als die meisten Mobbingopfer.


Warscheinlich liegt es daran das ich net die coolste teuerste Kleidung und son zeugs hab ich mein ich gehe auch net nach kik oderso aber hab auch keine sachen für xmiliarden euro. Und ich glaube das der ganze scheiß schlimmer wurde als ich in die 6te klasse karm und vor 3 jahren als mein vater gestorben wahr ham die idioten sich darüber lustig gemacht :/. Noch weiter verschlimmert hat sich die sitoation wegen diesem wi...eh arsch Jason der lügen und und und über mich verbreitet. Ja aber zum glück habe ich 3 gute Kumpels die das selbe haben und mir helfen. Und wen wir mal was sagen werden wir als lügner dargestellt weil das moto der schule "Die mehrheit gewinnt" -.- das schlimmste was ich mal mitmachen musste wahr in meiner alten klasse das haben sie mich nach den schwimmen in der Dusche mal rumgeschupst biss ich hingeffalen bin dan meine sachen unter die Dusche geworfen und mir axe duschzeug in die augen gesprüht. Ich hab mich mal gewert und Jason am hal ne kratzwund zugefügt da das stark geblutet hat glaube ich hab ihn da mal so ne richtige lektion erteilt aber er machte weiter und weiter und weiter der lernt aus nix wahrscheinlich wirds sogar nix nützen wen wier wieder zu den lehren gehen. was soll ich tun ?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun ?



Eltern oder Polizei. Das faule Gesindel (die Beamteten an der Schule) kriegen den Arsch eh net hoch. Wenn es zum Amok kam ist das geflenne groß. Wenn aber genau die Zustände herrschen, die es zu bewältigen gilt, will keiner was gewust haben. Wer sich auf die "Pädagogen" verlässt, ist verlassen. Erstmal mit den Eltern reden, wenn dann nix kommt, dann Polizei.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Warscheinlich liegt es daran das ich net die coolste teuerste Kleidung und son zeugs hab ich mein ich gehe auch net nach kik oderso aber hab auch keine sachen für xmiliarden euro.



Kauf die Markenklamotten in China 

Nee du, ich wurde ca. 8 Jahre lang gemobbt, also geh lieber früh genug zu einem Lehrer und würge diese Idioten ab, sonst hast du damit später im Leben mehr zu kämpfen als du glaubst. 
Was auch ratsam ist, zum externen Sozialarbeiter zu gehen. Gibt bestimmt einen Familien/Jugendberater in eurer Gegend.


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2013)

Vorallem sprich mit Leuten die dir helfen können... hier im Forum ist es *eindeutig die falsche adresse*.

Auch wenn hier viele sicher gern hilfreiche kommentare abgeben


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2013)

ist natürlich sehr clever..
ich hau einem nem blaues auge : er geht zu den cops : objektiver tatbestand erfüllt und schön sichtbar für jedermann
mobbing ist leider kein rechtfertigungsgrund für selbstjustiz.

würds genau aufschreiben wann was war (mobbing-tagebuch) und dann halt den stellen melden, die dafür zuständig sind. ob sich dann was ändert, keine ahnung.
ich war früher immer der mobber ^^ hätt uns irgendwer irgendwo verpfiffen hätte ers wahrscheinlich 3x so schwer gehabt in zukunft.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin selbst ungefähr acht Jahre lang gemobbt worden - wie schon des Öfteren hier gesagt wurde, bringt es nicht im Geringsten was, sich hier im Forum "auszuheulen", sondern man geht am besten direkt an die zuständigen Stellen wie z.B. Vertrauenslehrer. Wenn das alles nichts an der Situation ändert, wäre vielleicht mal ein Besuch beim Psychotherapeuten nicht verkehrt, um späteren Problemen vorzubeugen. Mobbingopfer (und ich schließe mich aus folgendem Satz nicht aus) neigen zu "Viktimisierung" bzw. "erlernter Hilflosigkeit" - das heißt, dass man sich bei Konfliktsituationen so verhält, wie man es früher getan hat und sich sofort selbst wieder in der Opferrolle sieht, obwohl mancher Konflikt vielleicht nur auf Missverständnissen beruht und in einem kurzen Gespräch geklärt werden könnte. Ernsthaft, such dir jetzt Hilfe, bevor da später Probleme auf dich zukommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das klang irgenwie radikaler
> 
> 
> Naja an jeder Schule gibt es Vertrauenslehrer mit denen man solche Dinge besprechen kann. Das die dann allerdings tatsächlich etwas unternehmen wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln... Und das sich an der Gesamtsituation etwas ändert halte ich für so gut wie unmöglich ^^


Aufsichtspflichts, Grundgesetz und so... http://www.psy.lmu.de/mobbing/mobbing/rechtliches_mobbing/Mobbing-aus-Lehrersicht.html#1


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst ungefähr acht Jahre lang gemobbt worden - wie schon des Öfteren hier gesagt wurde, bringt es nicht im Geringsten was, sich hier im Forum "auszuheulen", sondern man geht am besten direkt an die zuständigen Stellen wie z.B. Vertrauenslehrer. Wenn das alles nichts an der Situation ändert, wäre vielleicht mal ein Besuch beim Psychotherapeuten nicht verkehrt, um späteren Problemen vorzubeugen. Mobbingopfer (und ich schließe mich aus folgendem Satz nicht aus) neigen zu "Viktimisierung" bzw. "erlernter Hilflosigkeit" - das heißt, dass man sich bei Konfliktsituationen so verhält, wie man es früher getan hat und sich sofort selbst wieder in der Opferrolle sieht, obwohl mancher Konflikt vielleicht nur auf Missverständnissen beruht und in einem kurzen Gespräch geklärt werden könnte. Ernsthaft, such dir jetzt Hilfe, bevor da später Probleme auf dich zukommen.


Habe schon mitnem lehrer darüber diskotiert hat nix genützt war auch schon beim psychothearopoiten vor 1nem Jahr schon wurde mir Ergo verschrieben und dan wars das : / wen ich damit zur polizei gehe und das nix nützt werde ich zusehen müssen was ich mach wahrscheinlich werde ichs ertragen müssen aber trozdem danke an alle für die tipps.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Habe schon mitnem lehrer darüber diskotiert hat nix genützt war auch schon beim psychothearopoiten vor 1nem Jahr schon wurde mir Ergo verschrieben und dan wars das : / wen ich damit zur polizei gehe und das nix nützt werde ich zusehen müssen was ich mach wahrscheinlich werde ichs ertragen müssen aber trozdem danke an alle für die tipps.



Du musst das nicht ertragen. Mach deine Standpunkte wirklich klar. Mobbing wird von sehr vielen höchst unterschätzt.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst ungefähr acht Jahre lang gemobbt worden - wie schon des Öfteren hier gesagt wurde, bringt es nicht im Geringsten was, sich hier im Forum "auszuheulen", sondern man geht am besten direkt an die zuständigen Stellen wie z.B. Vertrauenslehrer. Wenn das alles nichts an der Situation ändert, wäre vielleicht mal ein Besuch beim Psychotherapeuten nicht verkehrt, um späteren Problemen vorzubeugen. Mobbingopfer (und ich schließe mich aus folgendem Satz nicht aus) neigen zu "Viktimisierung" bzw. "erlernter Hilflosigkeit" - das heißt, dass man sich bei Konfliktsituationen so verhält, wie man es früher getan hat und sich sofort selbst wieder in der Opferrolle sieht, obwohl mancher Konflikt vielleicht nur auf Missverständnissen beruht und in einem kurzen Gespräch geklärt werden könnte. Ernsthaft, such dir jetzt Hilfe, bevor da später Probleme auf dich zukommen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Spreche selber aus Erfahrung, Gewalt hilft in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich was, da es sich entweder nur gegenseitig hochschaukelt, oder du plötzlich als das "Gewalttätige Arschloch" dastehst. Das ganze Beamtenpack wie Lehrer und Rektor tun eh nix, der heutigen "sozial politisch-gerechten" Welt sei dank, frei nach dem Motto "Piep Piep Piep, wir haben uns alle lieb". Gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Durchstehen oder zur Polizei. Ich bin jetzt aktuell in der zweiten Berufsausbildung und bin auch schon 21. Bei mir ist das ganze nun gute 6 Jahre her. Uns wurde in der neuen Berufsschule als erstes eingetrichtet: *Mobbing ist strafbar* und kein "Bubenstreich". Ich würd da echt mal direkt zur Polizei wenn dus gar nicht mehr aushälst, die meisten Polizisten sind ja auch freundlich und helfen dir allenfalls auch mit den betroffenen Stellen weiter. Durchstehen kannst du das natürlich auch, so wie ich damals. Ist aber nicht wirklich sehr angenehm, ich kann dir nur sagen: Sei froh hast du noch deine 2-3 Kumpels die zu dir stehen, bzw. die auch gemobbt werden. Ich war damals wirklich beinahe ganz alleine, war echt nicht lustig... Mir hat vorallem Musik geholfen, aber auch meine Famillie. Und mag ich auch heute noch meine Probleme haben (Trennung von Freundin, Berufsstress, Sorgen die man halt so hat, etc.), ich bin definitiv tausendmal stärker als damals und lache über all die Opfers von damals die heute einen auf cool machen, aber nichtmal ihre Grundausbildung hinbekommen. Wat für gescheiterte Existenzen eh... 

Merk dir: Aus den Typen die dich heute mobben werden (wenn du dich bissl klug anstellst  ) irgendwann die Typen die deine Hütte putzen, dir deine Fritten im McDonalds bringen oder dich um Almosen anbetteln, denn Mobbing ist einfach nurn riesiges Zeichen von sozialer und charakterlicher Schwäche.

Ums mit nem Zitat vonner Lieblingsband von mir zu sagen: *Sieger stehen da auf, wo Verlierer liegen bleiben. *


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2013)

Übrigens noch was zum Thema, was mich beim ersten Sehen unglaublich bewegt hat und was ich für das beste Anti-Mobbing-Video aller Zeiten halte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltun92DfnPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte übrigens an dieser Stelle präventiv davon abraten, in irgendeiner Form strafrechtlich relevante Vorschläge oder Anregungen zu bringen. Danke.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2013)

Und ich möchte dir den Rat geben bei den "zuständigen Menschen" neutral zu berichten.
Polemik, Übertreibungen und auch Beleidigungen lassen dich unglaubwürdig erscheinen.

Auch wenn ich dich überhaupt nicht kenne, muss ich leider sagen, dass schon dein Anfangspost eine negative Einstellung gegenüber dir bewirkt hat.

Du hasst leute die anders sind als du. Toleranz geht aber von beiden Seiten aus.
Du willst mit 3 Kumpels dafür sorgen "dass Dinge sich ändern". 
Du bist der Meinung, dass du in dem Forum hier machen kannst was du willst und wem das nicht gefällt der soll gehen.

Das ist die Wirkung die du auf mich hast, nachdem ich den Post gelesen habe. 

Es kann ja sein, dass diese Einstellung ein Resultat des Mobbings ist, aber meiner Meinung nach, hat diese Einstellung noch nie jemandem geholfen. 

Davon abgesehen gab es schon immer Mobbing. Auch vor 50 Jahren gabs den dicken Jungen oder das Mädchen mit der fiesen Brille.
Und die wurden genauso gehändelt und gemobbt.

Ich wurde in der Schule auch gemobbt von den "tollen Leuten". Damals waren diese hellen Stickpullover in und Mallorca Parties.
Aber das einfachste ist tatsächlich die Leute zu ignorieren und sich halt passende Freunde suchen.
Es können nicht alle Leute toll sein.
Etwa 10 Jahre nach meinem Abi ist die Zeit halt auch vergessen.
Ich bin verheiratet, habe Arbeit, gute Freunde und demnächst auch ein Häuschen.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Es können nicht alle Leute toll sein.



Die viel wichtigere Frage ist, wie wir toll definieren.

Und als Erwachsene haben wir da auch so unsere Defizite, um es mal ganz milde auszudrücken


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken, dass man garnicht versuchen soll zu den tollen Leuten zu gehören wenn man keinen Bock auf die hat.
Im Grunde sind grade die tollen Leute die Aussenseiter, weils nur ein paar sind.
Das Problem ist, dass dann die anderen Leute in deren Fahrwasser mitschwimmern.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken, dass man garnicht versuchen soll zu den tollen Leuten zu gehören wenn man keinen Bock auf die hat.
> Im Grunde sind grade die tollen Leute die Aussenseiter, weils nur ein paar sind.
> Das Problem ist, dass dann die anderen Leute in deren Fahrwasser mitschwimmern.



Jopp, dem ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> U
> Du hasst leute die anders sind als du. Toleranz geht aber von beiden Seiten aus.
> Du willst mit 3 Kumpels dafür sorgen "dass Dinge sich ändern".
> Du bist der Meinung, dass du in dem Forum hier machen kannst was du willst und wem das nicht gefällt der soll gehen.
> ...


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> 1 Ich hasse diese leute weil sie ständig jeden tag auf uns rumhacken und und beleidigen schlagen uns immer damit prallen wie "reich" sie doch sind 2 jap so ist das 3 Ich hab gesagt man kann im off topic forum über jedes thema schreiben das ein interesiert und wens euch net interesiert um wel
> ches thema es hier geht dan müsst ihrs ja net lesen :/




Ist ja auch verständlich dass du die leute hasst, das würde wohl jeder!

Worum es geht, ist, dass du dem dummen Verhalten dieser Leute nicht nur mit Hass begegnest, weil dich das langfristig nicht weiterbringt.


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist ja auch verständlich dass du die leute hasst, das würde wohl jeder!
> 
> Worum es geht, ist, dass du dem dummen Verhalten dieser Leute nicht nur mit Hass begegnest, weil dich das langfristig nicht weiterbringt.


Ja so ist das : / werd ich dran arbeiten


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2013)

So, das wird nun etwas ausführlicher.

Ich habe letztens erst ein Seminar zur Jugendleiterausbildung absolviert.
Ein ganz großes Thema dabei war auch Mobbing.

Ich habe mal ein paar Texte (die wir im Seminar bekommen haben) gescannt und in den Anhang gesetzt.
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja etwas. 

Quelle: _Mobbingberatung Werner Ebner (c) 2008 beratung@mobbingberatung.info_
Homepage: Mobbingberatung.info


greetz


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2013)

Das perfekte Dinner.
Frauentausch. Dschungelcamp.
Deutschland sucht den Superstar.
Germanys next Topmodel.

Diese Sendungen sind so erfolgreich, weil man den Darstellern vermeindlich privates entlockt, und sich selbst darüber amüsiert/lustig macht/nicht ernst nimmt, was die arme Person gerade erlebt oder durchsteht. Wir mobben. Es wird sozusagen gesellschaftlich salongfähig gemacht. 
Immer erst an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man auf seine Umgebung zeigt. Ist der Flow mit dir, hast du eine sebstbewusstere Erscheinung. Ruhe


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Immer erst an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man auf seine Umgebung zeigt. Ist der Flow mit dir, hast du eine sebstbewusstere Erscheinung. Ruhe



An den Flow denk ich immer aufm Trail 

Aber du hast vollkommen Recht


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Mai 2013)

> Das perfekte Dinner.



Die Sendung ist eher ein schlechtes Beispiel fürs Mobbing finde ich.
Da hat man theoretisch 5 Leute die auf Augenhöhe sind und sich selber bewerten.

Bei den anderen Sendungen geb ich dir aber klar recht. 


@ TE:

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe...
Offensichtlich gibt es in deiner Klasse 20 reiche Kinder die dann auf den 4 armen Kindern rumhacken ?
Oder sind du und deine Kumpels durch das Elternhaus jetzt einfach nur finanziell überdurchschnittlich benachteiligt.

Auf was für einer Schule seid Ihr denn.

Wir hatten damals zum Glück nur einen Typen dieser Art. Das war der einzige Sohn von nem Schönheitschirurg, der in ein paar Zimmern in einer netten Stadtvilla in beste Lage gewohnt hat.
Der hat sich dann seine paar Schergen gehalten und mit McDonalds und ähnlichem "bezahlt".


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Sendung ist eher ein schlechtes Beispiel fürs Mobbing finde ich.
> Da hat man theoretisch 5 Leute die auf Augenhöhe sind und sich selber bewerten.
> 
> Bei den anderen Sendungen geb ich dir aber klar recht.
> ...


Joa 2 meiner Kumpels sind auf anderen Schulen weis nur das es den genauso geht aus erzählungen und 1ner ist seid märz inner klapse anfangs hies es 2 wochen dan 1 monat und nun ister schon 2 monate weg gründe warum er da ist darf ich hier nicht nennen aufjedenfall hoffe ich nur das der bald wieder kommt und jetzt net gantz weg ist und wen dan reichts mir langsam das immer genau leute die mit mir gut klarkommen abgeschoben werden : /


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Mai 2013)

Diese "supertollen" Leute haben große Probleme mit sich selbst (Unischerheit).
Ihnen geht es nur besser, wenn sie jemanden runtermachen können.
Dadurch erhalten sie ihr Selbstwertgefühl.

Sprich mit einem Vertrauenslehrer.
Wenn die Sache schlimmer wird, involviere deine Eltern.
Und wenn die sich nen Dreck für interessieren, Kumpel, geh zum
Jugendamt. Die wird das interessieren. Vielleicht gehen sie zusammen
mit dir zur Schule oder zur Polizei.

Gesellschaftliche(r) Diskriminierung/Gewalt/Ausschluss erzeugt nun einmal Frustration und Gegengewalt.
Aber dir soll es bitteschön nicht schlecht gehen, damit es anderen besser geht - vor allem nicht in der Schule.

Wenn gar nichts hilft, wechsel die Schule.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Vorallem wird niemand als Mobber geboren.... das sollte man immer bedenken.
Es gibt immer Gründe warum jemand dumme Dinge tut ^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem wird niemand als Mobber geboren.... das sollte man immer bedenken.
> Es gibt immer Gründe warum jemand dumme Dinge tut ^^


Hauptgründe für Mobbing:

1. kaschieren eigener Unzulänglichkeiten, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, diese charakterlichen Lücken zu verstecken. 

2. Langeweile

3. Boshaftigkeit


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

4. "Weil mir Dein Gesicht nicht passt" ist auch oft ein Grund und der hat auch nichts mit irgendwelchen rationalen Dingen zu tun.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Mai 2013)

Eine 'Meinung' zu Mobbing zu haben, ist eigentlich absurd. Man hat auch keine Meinung zu Mord oder Vergewaltigung. Es gibt Dinge, die sind schlecht und bedürfen keinerlei Diskussion. Mobbing gehört dazu.


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

Naja, da sehe ich aber schon gewaltige Unterschiede.
Und gerade bei Mobbing ist es imo sehr wichtig, darüber eine Meinung zu haben und drüber zu sprechen.
Denn tut man es nicht, kann es im schlimmsten Fall auch mal zu Deinen beiden erstgenannten Dingen kommen.
Und sagt man zu Mobbing gar nix (wenn einem sowas auch bei anderen auffällt) mache ich mich mitschuldig.
Da nützt es den Betroffenen relativ wenig, wenn ich innerlich nur einen Nein-Einstellung habe.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 2. Langeweile



dis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 3. Boshaftigkeit



Warum habe ich eigentlich zuerst Bosshaftigkeit gelesen ? 

Zum Thema: Würde entweder mit den Spackos reden, ihnen eine verpassen oder die Schule wechseln. Sie passen wahrscheinlich eh ins Klischee und je nachdem, in welchem Jahrgang du bist, wirste sie nicht mehr lange sehen müssen, da sie nach dem Hauptschulabschluss eh zu nix bringen. Wenn du nicht alleine bist, also noch andere gemobbt werden, geh zur Schulleitung, obwohl das (so böse das klingt) sich dann ein wenig nach ausweinen anhört. Und von der Schule werden sie dann sicherlich auch nicht fliegen, also haste sie wohl möglich  noch länger im Nacken.

Meine Meinung: Sitz es aus oder setzte dich zur Wehr. Kannste das nicht, such dir ne andere Schule.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Naja, da sehe ich aber schon gewaltige Unterschiede.
> Und gerade bei Mobbing ist es imo sehr wichtig, darüber eine Meinung zu haben und drüber zu sprechen.
> Denn tut man es nicht, kann es im schlimmsten Fall auch mal zu Deinen beiden erstgenannten Dingen kommen.
> Und sagt man zu Mobbing gar nix (wenn einem sowas auch bei anderen auffällt) mache ich mich mitschuldig.
> Da nützt es den Betroffenen relativ wenig, wenn ich innerlich nur einen Nein-Einstellung habe.



Und wieder einer, der nicht begreift, was ich gerade gesagt habe. Natürlich soll man über Mobbing reden. Und natürlich sind Mord und Vergewaltigung ganz andere Hausnummern als Mobbing. Das sollte ein Vergleich sein. Das nächste Mal schreib ich das dran. 
Eine Meinung zu haben, setzt voraus, dass man etwas diskutieren kann. Mobbing ist indiskutabel, denn wenn man sich hinstellt und sagt, dass Mobbing toll ist, ist das keine Meinung, sondern einfach nur dumm. Ähnlich (Achtung Vergleich!!) verhält es sich mit beispielsweise rassenfeindlichen Kommentaren. Die stellen auch keine Meinung oder Ansicht dar, sondern ein falsches und dummes Weltbild. (Deswegen hört die freie Meinungsäußerung auch an der Stelle auf, an der Dritte beleidigt oder sonstwie diffamiert werden.)

Wenn du dich hinstellst und sagst, dass du Mobbing schlecht findest, dann ist das eine Feststellung und keine Meinung.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Mai 2013)

Deine Meinung ist also Mobbing sei indiskutabel weil es dumm ist :-)

Wobei wir wieder bei den Gründen für Mobbing wären -> Dummheit.
und ich setzt noch einen drauf. Die machen das nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen sondern weil sie Arschlöcher sind :-)


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

In diesem Thread geht's ja auch nicht drum ob man Mobbing gut oder schlecht findet, sondern ob man Tips für FokZt hat...


----------



## FoKzT (16. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht's ja auch nicht drum ob man Mobbing gut oder schlecht findet, sondern ob man Tips für FokZt hat...


Um beides um genau zu seien


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Full


Mobbing ist keineswegs indiskutabel!
Wenn aufgehört wird, darüber zu reden/diskutieren, dann wird es geduldet.
Und eine Feststellung kann auch schon eine Meinungsäußerungsein.
Um eine Meinung zu haben, muß keine Diskussionsgrundlage vorliegen, die kann sich aber daraus entwickeln.

Und das mit nicht begreifen und dumm grenzt auch schon an Mobbing.



> denn wenn man sich hinstellt und sagt, dass Mobbing toll ist, ist das keine Meinung, sondern einfach nur dumm


Es kommt doch dabei drauf an, wer es sagt.
Der, der z.B. mobbt - mag es ja toll finden - leuchtet auch ein - ist er deswegen dumm?!

Mit Deiner Aussage mobbst Du den Mobber bzw. Sympathisanten selbst.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir nicht nur meinen auf Seite 2 angehängten Test anschauen - sondern auch den Rest.
Denn gerade vom Gegenmobben wird abgeraten. 

*Edit*:
Vielleicht verstehe ich Dich aber auch wirklich nur falsch.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Mai 2013)

Und offensichtlich gibt es ja auch Leute die Mobbing gut finden.

Mich würds fast mal interessieren ob es Leute gibt die zugeben mal andere Leute gemobbt zu haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und offensichtlich gibt es ja auch Leute die Mobbing gut finden.
> 
> Mich würds fast mal interessieren ob es Leute gibt die zugeben mal andere Leute gemobbt zu haben.



Ich habe es mal gemacht.


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal gemacht.


Dito.
Als ich noch jünger war, so 16 ungefähr.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin nicht Stolz drauf und habe mich auch entschuldigt. Allerdings denke ich, dass ich die Zeit, in der ich es tat, sonst nicht überlebt hätte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2013)

Ich auch, allerdings nie wirklich aggressiv. War inner Jungsklasse und da wurden alle gemobbt, mich hatte es allerdings nie wirklich gejuckt.


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich auch, allerdings nie wirklich aggressiv. War inner Jungsklasse und da wurden alle gemobbt, mich hatte es allerdings nie wirklich gejuckt.



Ohne deine Leidenserfahrung in irgendeiner Weise schmälern oder weniger gewichten zu wollen: "alle wurden gemobbt" weicht jedes erlebtes Leiden auf, macht es blabla - "mich hat es nie wirklich gejuckt" sagt ein richtiges Mobbingopfer auch nicht ... 

Es gibt Kabbeleien und Rangspielchen und Bosskämpfe untereinander - und Mobbing.

Schiebt es bitte nicht in den Weichspülgang indem jeder es mal gemacht hat oder auch easypeasy durchlitten hat ohne nennenswerte Schäden davon zu tragen. Irgendwie haben wir auch alle immer Depressionen oder sind Borderliner oder Emos. Bluna?


----------



## Felix^^ (16. Mai 2013)

Ich denke es ist die beste Möglichkeit Selbstvertrauen zu zeigen. Lass dir bloß nichts gefallen. Du musst mal laut werden. Schrei deine Mobber an. Komm aus deiner Haut raus. Das wird die so überraschen. 

Aber wie Mobben die dich denn? Beschimpfen sie dich immer wieder ? Oder was machen die?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2013)

Dazu muss man die Grenze zwischen Mobbing und einfachen Rangelein oder Streiterei kennen. Ich will Mobbing nicht kleinreden, wohne in nem Problemstadtteil, das ging damals schon los, wo man "Bemerkungen" bekam, weil man Deutscher ist.

Bei uns wurde damals gemobbt, definitiv. Sei es wegen der Herkunft, wegen dem Aussehen oder wegen schulischen Leistungen, was irgendwie ironisch ist. Nur, wie ich schon gesagt habe, ich geb nen fuck darauf, was Leute von mir denken, bzw zu denen ich keinen engeren Kontakt habe. Schon damals, bis heute. Und das ist keine Fassade.

Mobbing ist ernstes Thema, nur weiß ich auch nicht, was man dagegen machen kann. Irgendwann werden sie halt alle erwachsen (oder auch nicht..).


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist die beste Möglichkeit Selbstvertrauen zu zeigen. Lass dir bloß nichts gefallen. Du musst mal laut werden. Schrei deine Mobber an. Komm aus deiner Haut raus. Das wird die so überraschen.



Falsch.

Sie werden nur mehr auf dir rumhacken weil dein lächerlicher Versuch aufzumucken ziemlich verzweifelt rüberkommt.
Galub mir, ich habe einen Bruder der so denkt. Du machst dich damit nurnoch mehr zum Affen.


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Aber wie Mobben die dich denn? Beschimpfen sie dich immer wieder ? Oder was machen die?


Das ist eigentlich schon ne sehr zentrale Frage.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dito.
> Als ich noch jünger war, so 16 ungefähr.



eben..als jugendlicher ist man ja auch noch nicht so gereift in seiner persönlichkeit. das hatte sich aber mit der oberstufe dann auch ziemlich gelegt..bis auf 1-2 selten dämliche ausnahmen
nur ist mobbing jetzt ja auch kein pubertäres problem und das ganze aussitzen und hoffen das es im job dann anders läuft ist mit sicherheit auch nicht die richtige lösung.
damit eignet man sich nur passive verhaltensmuster an und wird später im berufsleben auch nicht wirklich glücklich. denn da kanns grade so weitergehen.

denn da gehts doch u.U. grade so weiter mit lästern/mobben..


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> nur ist mobbing jetzt ja auch kein pubertäres problem und das ganze aussitzen und hoffen das es im job dann anders läuft ist mit sicherheit auch nicht die richtige lösung.
> damit eignet man sich nur passive verhaltensmuster an und wird später im berufsleben auch nicht wirklich glücklich. denn da kanns grade so weitergehen.
> 
> denn da gehts doch u.U. grade so weiter mit lästern/mobben..




Joa, ich würde behaupten Mobbing ist eine Verhalten, dass sich in irgendeiner Form immer wiederholt, wenn man es mal regelmässig betrieben hat.
Damit meine ich nicht, mal jemanden dumm anmachen weil er einem unterlegen ist - Mobbing meint ja regelmässiges, teilweise geplantes angreifen einer Person, verbal, körperlich... vor anderen lächerlich machen gehört auch dazu.

Und gerade bei Frauen hab ich den Eindruck, dass viele (natürlich nicht alle) gerade wenn sie jung erwachsen sind, dazu neigen andere fertig zu machen, um ihr eigenes Ego zu stärken...

Wenn man sich anguckt wie frauen sich gegenseitig angiften... sowas beobachte ich bei Männern -in der Regel- nicht.

Und irgendwie ist das überhebliche Verhalten irgendeiner Großstadtschlampe dann auch ja eine Form von Mobbing


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Hast Recht - Buben giften sich gar nicht erst an - die schlagen gleich zu.
Bemerkenswert ist, daß das auf einer Bauerndisco noch öfters passiert, als in einer Großstadtdisco. 

*ps.*
Dein Unwort zu den Frauen ist auch eine Art Mobbing.
Interessant und echt traurig, was Ihr heutzutage für ein Wortkabular habt.  

*kopfschüttelndzumKindergartendackelt*


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *ps.*
> Dein Unwort zu den Frauen ist auch eine Art Mobbing.



Das denke ich nicht... ist nur eine Beobachtung meinerseits... aber ich sage 1. nicht dass alle Frauen so sind und 2. spreche ich niemanden persönlich an oder denunziere ihn/sie


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *ps.*
> Dein Unwort zu den Frauen ist auch eine Art Mobbing.



Definitiv NICHT.
Ihr könnt doch nicht jede kleine pupsbeleidigung einfach in die mobbingschiene drücken. Natürlich wird dadurch jedes Opfer von "echtem" mobben ins lächerliche gezogen, es ist ja nur mal als Schlampe bezichtigt worden ... 
Leute, lernt doch bitte mal einige Grenzen kennen und akzeptiert sie auch. Nicht jede Beleidigung ist Mobbing! 
Damnit.


Ich war gestern 10min traurig, bin ich depressiv?
Ich habe letzte Woche einen Kollegen angebafft, war das mobbing?
Ich sitze am Tag (inkl Arbeit) mehr als 10h vor Computern, bin ich süchtig?
plz ...


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2013)

Diese Mobbing scheint ja echt Spaß zu machen muss ich mal testen


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Diese Mobbing scheint ja echt Spaß zu machen muss ich mal testen



Öhm...das machst du doch schon hier seit Jahren? Hast es eben erst gemacht, der arme H2O kann nix für seinen Schrank und du sagst ihm in einer unterschwelligen Art und Weise, dass du ihn hässlich findest.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2013)

Ach, wenn der Floppy mir mal im RL gegenübersteht ist der ganz schnell leise  darum gebe ich da keinen Fick drauf das der kleine Mann Eier im Internet hat und zuhause in einer Monogamie lebt


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2013)

Wirst du mich dann mit deiner Bosshaftigkeit zusammenfalten :catch:


----------



## myadictivo (17. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> .. ist nur eine Beobachtung meinerseits...


als kerl in einem von frauen dominierten beruf teile ich deine auffassung


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> als kerl in einem von frauen dominierten beruf teile ich deine auffassung



Hah, da spricht erfahrung aus dem Manne...

welchen beruf denn??


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Nicht jede Beleidigung ist Mobbing!


Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ... eben schon!
Mobbing hat halt völlig unterschiede Phasen (von harmlos bis gewalttätig) - wie man meinen pdfs ja emtnehmen kann - was aber hier kaum einer tut.
Dabei stammen die pdfs von einer eigens eingerichteten Beratung - mit Profis! - extra für Mobbing und derartige Probleme.
Da Du es allerdings dem entgegen besser zu wissen scheinst ... bitte ...

Daher könnte es eher heißen: Nicht jedes Mobbing ist eine Beleidigung. 

*binraushier*


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ... eben schon!
> Mobbing hat halt völlig unterschiede Phasen (von harmlos bis gewalttätig) - wie man meinen pdfs ja emtnehmen kann - was aber hier kaum einer tut.
> Dabei stammen die pdfs von einer eigens eingerichteten Beratung - mit Profis! - extra für Mobbing und derartige Probleme.
> Da Du es allerdings dem entgegen besser zu wissen scheinst ... bitte ...
> ...



Der Übergang ist fließend... das ist wohl das Problem. Man kann halt nicht sagen HIER fängt Mobbing an und HIER hört es auf.


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu.
Es wirklich schwierig, dafür das richtige Feingefühl zu entwickeln und zu unterscheiden.
Der eine empfinde etwas schon als Mobbing, wo der andere noch damit umgehen kann und es ihn so nicht belastet.

bb


----------



## Ogil (17. Mai 2013)

Einfach gesagt wird ein einzelner Konflikt dann zu Mobbing, wenn aus einem negativen Verhalten ein Verhaltensmuster wird - das Ganze also systematisch erfolgt. 

Das heisst, wenn man jemanden mal "Arschloch" nennt, dann ist das eine Beleidigung. Wenn dieser jemand dauerhaft (oder regelmaessig) mit "Arschloch" angesprochen wird, dann ist es Mobbing. Wenn man freilich ein einzelnes Mal in das Verhaltensmuster einstimmt (also mitmobbt) dann ist es auch Mobbing - selbst wenn man den Betroffenen selbst nur einmal beleidigt hat.


----------



## FoKzT (17. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich schon ne sehr zentrale Frage.


Wie gesagt Schlagen treten beleidigen alles : /


----------



## myadictivo (17. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hah, da spricht erfahrung aus dem Manne...
> 
> welchen beruf denn??



altenpfleger...und ja, ich werd auch mit "schwester" gerufen ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> altenpfleger...und ja, ich werd auch mit "schwester" gerufen ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Mai 2013)

Ich denke Mobbing hat immer was persönliches. Man greift seine Opfer persönlich an und nicht in der Allgemeinheit.
Wenn jemand sagt alle Frauen sind Zicken ist das kein Mobbing sondern Chauvinismus.

Mobbing hat in meinen Augen einen Bezug von Dir zu der Person auf die du es abgesehen hast und Mobbing hält an.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt alle Frauen sind Zicken ist das kein Mobbing sondern Chauvinismus.



Vorallem sagte ich ausdrücklich NICHT alle


----------



## Ol@f (17. Mai 2013)

Wurd nicht vor einiger Zeit wer aus diesem Forum gemobbt? Da konnte anscheinend auch keiner so recht helfen..


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wurd nicht vor einiger Zeit wer aus diesem Forum gemobbt? Da konnte anscheinend auch keiner so recht helfen..



Exakt, und alle haben fleissig mitgemacht. Wir waren einstimmiger Meinung, der Typ nervt und so wurde er rausgemobbt. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, wir wurden nicht beleidigend oder haben ihm Gewalt angedroht, nur bissl Witze gemacht ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Exakt, und alle haben fleissig mitgemacht. Wir waren einstimmiger Meinung, der Typ nervt und so wurde er rausgemobbt. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, wir wurden nicht beleidigend oder haben ihm Gewalt angedroht, nur bissl Witze gemacht ^^



Wobei das hier im Forum noch was anderes ist... sich einloggen und irgendwelchen dünnschiss schreiben kann jeder.
In der Realität ist das mit viel unangenehmere Dingen verbunden

Wer sich hier im Forum ins bockshorn jagen lässt, naja.... sowas kann man doch eh net ernst nehmen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Exakt, und alle haben fleissig mitgemacht. Wir waren einstimmiger Meinung, der Typ nervt und so wurde er rausgemobbt. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, wir wurden nicht beleidigend oder haben ihm Gewalt angedroht, nur bissl Witze gemacht ^^



Einspruch. Ich hab nicht mitgemacht. Fand das im übrigen sehr traurig.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Es war bewusst etwas provokant und übertrieben verfasst.
Aber ihr beide bagatellisiert euer Verhalten, nehmt es nicht ernst und spielt es herunter. 
Niemand weiss, wie hart es das Opfer getroffen hat, dass alle gegen ihn waren bzw niemand zu ihm gehalten hat.


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

Achja Magogan...das war eine wunderschöne Zeit.

Auch wenns böse klingt: er hats nicht anders gewollt, ich habe noch NIE in einem Forum jemanden gesehen, der so viel Dünnschiss geschrieben hat wie dieser Mensch. Und ich bin schon in weiß Gott wie vielen Foren unterwegs gewesen oder bin noch unterwegs und da bin ich auch ganz normal.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2013)

Mago hat mir sehr nett geholfen  gut komprimierte HD Videos auf yt hoch zu laden.

Klar war er nicht das reifste Früchtchen auf buffed, aber ihn so vom Hof zu jagen, hat er nicht verdient.

Viele haben sich an seinen Kommentaren schamlos bedient, diese verdreht und seine Naivität gegen ihn genutzt.

So etwas macht man nicht. ICH werde niemals die Schwäche eines anderen ausnutzen.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Achja Magogan...das war eine wunderschöne Zeit.
> 
> Auch wenns böse klingt: er hats nicht anders gewollt, ich habe noch NIE in einem Forum jemanden gesehen, der so viel Dünnschiss geschrieben hat wie dieser Mensch. Und ich bin schon in weiß Gott wie vielen Foren unterwegs gewesen oder bin noch unterwegs und da bin ich *auch* ganz normal.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Borat Gif






Ja...ich gebs ja zu, ganz normal bin ich ja nicht. Aber zumindest streng ich mich an. Hach...wenn ich dran denke, neuer HD Beamer und PC für 1500 Euro gekauft aber angeblich kein Geld zum Fressen, da steigt direkt wieder die Wut in mir auf.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Mai 2013)

> Wobei das hier im Forum noch was anderes ist... sich einloggen und irgendwelchen dünnschiss schreiben kann jeder.
> In der Realität ist das mit viel unangenehmere Dingen verbunden
> 
> Wer sich hier im Forum ins bockshorn jagen lässt, naja.... sowas kann man doch eh net ernst nehmen



Das sag mal den Leuten die sich das Leben nehmen, weil sie im Gesichtsbuch gemobbt werden.
Provokation kann auch nur der verzweifelte Versuch sein aufzufallen um ein Teil der Gemeinschaft zu sein.

Mobbing ist in meiner Meinung zum Großteil eine psychische und seelische Erniedrigung. Wenn dir jemand aufs Maul haut hast du nen direkten Beweis.
Macht er das mehrfach fliegt er von der Schule.

Das ist das kleine mit psychischen Erkrankungen. Hast du dir das Beim gebrochen bedauern dich alle, hast du Depressionen sollst du dich nicht so anstellen.


----------



## Ogil (17. Mai 2013)

Es macht allerdings schon einen Unterschied, ob die reale Person (wie z.B. bei Facebook) auf einer ganz personlichen Ebene (im Normalfall von Leuten die die Person wirklich kennen) gemobbt wird (Stichwort Cybermobbing) oder ob sich ein paar Unbekannte mit ausgedachten Figuren (inkl. ausgedachten Namen, Avataren zur Selbstdarstellung, Rollen wie "Sado-Bubi", "Korea-Kevin" und "green grumpy cat") angiften. Klar steckt hinter jeder dieser Figuren auch eine reale Person - aber wie viel die mit der dargestellten gemein hat weiss hier keiner und verhindert im Normalfall, dass es eben wirklich persoenlich wird...


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei das hier im Forum noch was anderes ist...
> Wer sich hier im Forum ins bockshorn jagen lässt, naja.... sowas kann man doch eh net ernst nehmen


Du scheinst das Thema nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Gerade im Internet gibt es Mobbing - zumal es noch "anonym und damit einfacher ist.

Übrigens heißt das Mobbing im Internet mittlerweile Cyberbulling. 

Mobbing ansich ist auch nix Neues.
Das gab es auch schon zu meiner Schulzeit - nur nannte man es da noch "Hänseln".

Und zu Mago:
Ich glaube, da habe ich angefangen mich über ihn lustig zu machen und habe nicht locker gelassen.
Der Kreis wurde immer größer - und es tut mir auch wirklich leid, in so mancher Situation nicht meine Finger von der Tastatur genommen zu haben.
Daher hielt ich mich auch zunehmend raus - aus dem Mobbing ihm gegenüber.

Dennoch habe ich auch mitgemacht, was Mist war!

Und Legendary hat gerade auch einen Grund für Mobbing gepostet: Neid (und natürlich hatte Mago genügend zu essen).
Er hat oft den Spieß umgedreht und so manch einer hier ist voll drauf eingestiegen/reingefallen.  

Und dann fand ich Magos Post bei weitem unterhaltsamer, als manchen Nonsens, den hier inzwischen so einige posten.
Seine Posts haben Buffed doch wieder etwas Leben eingehaucht - und das nicht auf Blödel, Only Bild Post oder sexistischem etc. Niveau. 

*Ogil* hat Mobbing sehr gut in seinem Post beschrieben.



Ogil schrieb:


> Full



gn8


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> So etwas macht man nicht. ICH werde niemals die Schwäche eines anderen ausnutzen.



Das glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht... 

Ansonsten scheinen manche hier eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von "mobbing" zu haben. Das ist übrigens keine Erfindung der Neuzeit; meine Schulzeit war in den '80ern auf einem Gymnasium mit teilweise "besser gestellten" Zöglingen; da hatten es einige Leute verdammt schwer. Manche der damals größten "Mobber" sind übrigens keine "armen Würstchen" geworden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil in verschiedensten leitenden Positionen tätig (der größte Soziopath übrigens im Management eines Großkonzerns - fehlende Empathie und ein Hang zu Sadismus in Verbindung mit Intelligenz sind da keine Hemmschuhe).

"Mobbing" in Schulen richtet sich nun mal gegen die "Schwächsten": Jene, die weniger "schön" sind; deren Eltern kein Geld für die Markenklamotten haben und auch sonst nicht in die Gemeinschaft zu passen scheinen (und wie gesagt: Das war schon in den '80ern so. Laut meinem Vater ging es dem "Klassentrottel" in den '50ern nicht anders. Nix mit "Neuzeit"). Die meisten "Mobber" glauben, das ist doch nur "harmloses Verarschen"; andere machen mit, um zur Gemeinschaft zu gehören und weil sie froh sind, daß sie es _nicht_ abbekommen, wenn jemand anderes diese Art der "Aufmerksamkeit" bekommt. Für das Opfer ist das die reinste Hölle und nicht mal eben mit ein paar "guten Worten" abgetan. Wie Schneemaus verdammt richtig sagte, leiden die Opfer auch noch im Erwachsenenalter darunter.

Hier auch zu sagen, Gegengewalt sei keine Lösung weil "sowas macht man nicht" ist auch nur ein Gemeinplatz. Es war zu meiner Jugend ein Vorteil, in einer allgemein eher "schlecht" angesehenen Gegend aufzuwachsen: Egal, wie man da miteinander umging bzw. ob man sich nur vom Sehen her kannte - wenn sich einer mit jemandem aus der Gegend anlegte, hatte er die gesamte Bande am Hals. Als sich eines der größten "Arschlöcher" aus der Schule (übrigens mit sehr, sehr betuchtem Hintergrund und alles andere als blöde; dafür mit größeren psychischen Defekten, was sich endgültig durch Selbstmord äußerte - wohl ebenfalls ein Opfer; wenn auch in anderer Hinsicht) auf mich einschoss, reichte alleine die Andeutung einer möglichen Gewalteskalation, daß er mich - und damit auch alle anderen - in Ruhe ließ. 

Das gesamte Thema ist wesentlich komplexer (auch in Hinsicht auf die "Täterseite"), als daß man es mit ein paar gutgemeinten Worten und Allgemeinplätzen abtun sollte. Hilfe für den TE kann da nur aus seinem Umfeld (Pädagogen, Vertrauenslehrer, Eltern etc.) kommen; nicht durch ein Forum. Immerhin hat er ja - wenn man ihm glauben kann - Freunde; das ist eine der größten Hilfen.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es macht allerdings schon einen Unterschied, ob die reale Person (wie z.B. bei Facebook) auf einer ganz personlichen Ebene (im Normalfall von Leuten die die Person wirklich kennen) gemobbt wird (Stichwort Cybermobbing) oder ob sich ein paar Unbekannte mit ausgedachten Figuren (inkl. ausgedachten Namen, Avataren zur Selbstdarstellung, Rollen wie "Sado-Bubi", "Korea-Kevin" und "green grumpy cat") angiften. Klar steckt hinter jeder dieser Figuren auch eine reale Person - aber wie viel die mit der dargestellten gemein hat weiss hier keiner und verhindert im Normalfall, dass es eben wirklich persoenlich wird...



Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, das wollte ich nämlich ausdrücken mit meinem posting...

Ich wollte keinesfalls das Thema verharmlosen oder irgendwas herunterspielen.
Es ist nur wichtig zwischen CYBERmobbing und dem Mobbing in der Realität zu unterscheiden. Insbesondere dann, wenn man die Protagonisten nicht mal persönlich kennt.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Klar war er nicht das reifste Früchtchen auf buffed, aber ihn so vom Hof zu jagen, hat er nicht verdient.
> 
> Viele haben sich an seinen Kommentaren schamlos bedient, diese verdreht und seine Naivität gegen ihn genutzt.
> 
> So etwas macht man nicht. ICH werde niemals die Schwäche eines anderen ausnutzen.



Man hat das gleiche bei mir getan,
Ich hab mich einfach schon gar nicht drüber aufgeregt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Fand das im übrigen sehr traurig.



Dito


----------



## Xidish (18. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dito


Noch trauriger ist, daß sogar einige Moderatoren hier mitgemacht haben.


----------



## FoKzT (18. Mai 2013)

Wie lange ist das den mit dem Typen den ihr hier raus gemobbt habt schon her ? Ok ihr hatet auch einen mehr oder weniger guten Grund und habt ihn ja net richtig gemobbt nur witze über ihn erzählt...naja das ist net so unheimlich fürchterlich . Eine frage gibts die beiträge von dem immernoch oder wurden die gelöscht  (wills mir ma ankucken)


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das den mit dem Typen den ihr hier raus gemobbt habt schon her ? Ok ihr hatet auch einen mehr oder weniger guten Grund und habt ihn ja net richtig gemobbt nur witze über ihn erzüählt...naja das ich net so unheimlich fürchterlich . Eine frage gibt die beiträge von dem immernoch oder wurden die gelöscht  (wills mir ma ankucken)



Ne gelöscht wurde da nix, soweit ich weiß.

Es war aber auch eine merkwürdige situation.
Das "Opfer" hat immer erzählt er hätte für einfachste dinge kein Geld, kauft sich nebenbei dann aber sündhaft teure Hardware. Da hat dann manch einer gedacht: "will er uns hier veräppeln?"

Ich fands teilweise auch komisch, aber keiner von uns kennt ihn persönlich, von daher kann man das eh net beurteilen

Achja und dann war da noch die letsplays geschichte aber das isn anderes kapitel


----------



## Battosai (18. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, das wollte ich nämlich ausdrücken mit meinem posting...
> 
> Ich wollte keinesfalls das Thema verharmlosen oder irgendwas herunterspielen.
> Es ist nur wichtig zwischen CYBERmobbing und dem Mobbing in der Realität zu unterscheiden. Insbesondere dann, wenn man die Protagonisten nicht mal persönlich kennt.



Ich weiß nicht wie ich eure beiden Beiträge deuten soll.

Es scheint mir schon so, das ihr das cybermobing verharmlost.

 solange nicht jeden klar ist, das cybermobing die selben zerstörerischen kräfte hat, wie das reallife mobbing, wird es leider immer fälle von  Cybermobing geben.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Noch trauriger ist, daß sogar einige Moderatoren hier mitgemacht haben.



Habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Allerdings: Hier haben wir den Fall eines völlig Fremden gehabt, der sich durch seine Äußerungen auch ziemlich viel selbst eingebrockt hat. Und das waren Äußerungen eines Studierenden; das war weit abseits von völlig nicht eigenverschuldetem "Mobbings".

Wie man hier mit Sicherheit auch noch weiß, bin ich kein Freund davon, völlig abwegige Äußerungen, Ansichten etc. einfach so stehen zu lassen, sondern haue verbal schon mal ziemlich 'rein (und ich denke, das ist in den letzten Jahren schon verdammt gemäßigt - die verbale "gnadenlose Vernichtung des Gegners" verkneife ich mir ja mittlerweile; auch wenn es schwer fällt). 

Im Gegensatz zur sonstigen "Öffentlichkeit" haben wir hier aber nur den Text, den eine Person absondert; niemand wird gezwungen, hier etwas zu schreiben - und mit dem "Echo" muß man leben. Für mich als Mod in einem anderen Forum gehört es durchaus dazu, daß sich auch mal gerieben wird, ohne daß man einschreitet bzw. daß auch Mods ihren Senf dazu geben dürfen.

Von "Cybermobbing" war das, was ich mitbekommen habe, da noch meilenweit entfernt. Man kann nicht jeden in Watte einpacken; wenn jemand durchwegs Scheisse absondert, muß er mit der freien Meinungsäußerung anderer dazu auch leben können - und es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob sich jemand erst durch sein Verhalten bzw. durch seine Äußerungen zum "Opfer" macht oder "zufällig" dazu auserkoren wird.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

Battosai schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich eure beiden Beiträge deuten soll.
> 
> Es scheint mir schon so, das ihr das cybermobing verharmlost.
> 
> solange nicht jeden klar ist, das cybermobing die selben zerstörerischen kräfte hat, wie das reallife mobbing, wird es leider immer fälle von Cybermobing geben.



Naja was mich wundert, ist, dass manche Leute das so ernst nehmen, obwohl es ihnen doch scheiß egal sein könnte.
Wenn man jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur schule gemobbt wird, finde ich das viel bedenklicher als wenn in einem Forum irgendwer anonym jemanden mobbt.

Scheint aber heute so zu sein, dass die ganzen Jugendlichen und Kids das so ernst nehmen, wegen facebook und dem ganzen Müll.
Bei mir früher gabs das gar net, da wurde einer aufm schulhof vermöbelt oder gehänselt und DAS ist doch eigentliche Problem.

Die jungen Leute nehmen den ganzen Online-Quatsch sowieso viel zu ernst


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Mai 2013)

@ win3ermute : 





> Man kann nicht jeden in Watte einpacken; wenn jemand durchwegs Scheisse absondert, muß er mit der freien Meinungsäußerung anderer dazu auch leben können - und es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob sich jemand erst durch sein Verhalten bzw. durch seine Äußerungen zum "Opfer" macht oder "zufällig" dazu auserkoren wird.



Nein dich sollte man auch nicht in Watte einpacken    Zufällig wird garantiert niemand Mobbingopfer. Und die Äußerungen könnte man ja auch ignorieren, wenn man nicht seiner eigenen Charakterschwäche nachgehen müsste, sich selbst über andere zu stellen zu wollen.

@ Konov : Dreh das Rad der Zeit. Es soll sogar Leute geben die sich nicht von Fernsehen und Radio beeinflussen lassen, aber die sind seeehr alt.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir früher gabs das gar net, da wurde einer aufm schulhof vermöbelt oder gehänselt und DAS ist doch eigentliche Problem.
> 
> Die jungen Leute nehmen den ganzen Online-Quatsch sowieso viel zu ernst



Eingeschränkte Sichtweise: Bei den jungen Leuten sind es eben auch bei Fratzenbuch etc. die Leute aus dem direkten Umfeld, die das Mobbing anleiern. Das cybermobbing ist in dieser Hinsicht noch eine zusätzliche Option - dann noch teilweise anonym und noch bösartiger -, die die "reale Mobbingwirkung" noch mehr vervielfachen.

Kein Jugendlicher kann heute mehr ohne Facebook etc. - hat er es nicht, ist er ein Außenseiter. Nimmt er an den sozialen Netzwerken teil, wird die Quälerei noch in eine weit größere Öffentlichkeit transportiert. Dann machen sich wildfremde Leute aus ganz anderen Städten oder gar Länder über Fotos des Gemobbten - von den Quälern aufgenommen und der Öffentlichkeit zur Belustigung zur Verfügung gestellt mit Antworten wie "Die häßliche Sau soll sich doch umbringen; tut sie uns allen einen Gefallen mit" - ebenfalls lustig. Und das ist eine Dimension, die Du mit dem örtlich und auch personal begrenztem "Schul-Mobbing" nicht herstellen kannst; da wird es dann richtig böse!

Wie gesagt: Das Thema ist weit, weit umfangreicher, als es hier bisher wahrgenommen wird. Und man muß hier - wie man aus den Postings von mir zu einem anderen "Mobbing-Thema" hier sieht - ganz klar zwischen Leuten, die sich selbst zur Zielscheibe in einem anonymen Forum machen und jenen, die unverschuldet da hineingeraten, klar unterscheiden!

Edith:



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Nein dich sollte man auch nicht in Watte einpacken    Zufällig wird garantiert niemand Mobbingopfer.



Und ob man das durchaus wird. Gut, "Zufälligkeit" kann man hier einschränken: "Körperlich schwach", "nicht besonders hübsch", "wenig Selbstbewußtsein" - das sind die Faktoren, nach denen im "Schulmobbing" vorgegangen wird. Für das Opfer sind das durchaus von der Natur oder den Genen völlig "zufällige" Muster. 



> Und die Äußerungen könnte man ja auch ignorieren, wenn man nicht seiner eigenen Charakterschwäche nachgehen müsste, sich selbst über andere zu stellen zu wollen.



Jemandem, der völligen Blödsinn absondert, mal eben die Hirnwindungen geradezuziehen, hat wenig mit "Charakterschwäche" zu tun. Oftmals tut man damit eben gar nicht mal dem Verzapfer einen Gefallen, sondern jenen Leuten, die gerade mitlesen - wird dem nicht widersprochen, glauben diese anonymen Mitleser eventuell, daß der Typ tatsächlich Recht hat, wenn ihm niemand widerspricht.

Dazu muß man natürlich auch meinen "Diskussions-Background" im Usenet sehen - religiöse Fanatiker oder gar Nazis. Und denen rückt man sofort und unmißverständlich das verbale Freßbrett gerade; nicht wegen den Postern, sondern für die Mitleser. Da gibt es nur eines: Völlige argumentative Vernichtung; kurz, knapp, präzise und möglichst herablassend. Wenn man das ein paar Jahre gemacht hat, wird es auch in "normalen" Foren schwer, das sein zu lassen... aber ich denke, ich bin schon viel ruhiger geworden .


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheint aber heute so zu sein, dass die ganzen Jugendlichen und Kids das so ernst nehmen, wegen facebook und dem ganzen Müll.
> Bei mir früher gabs das gar net, da wurde einer aufm schulhof vermöbelt oder gehänselt und DAS ist doch eigentliche Problem.
> 
> Die jungen Leute nehmen den ganzen Online-Quatsch sowieso viel zu ernst



Ich muss sagen, ich verstehs auch nicht. Wenn einer n abwärtigenden Kommentar schreibt löscht man den oder fordert dieser Person auf es einem ins Gesicht zu sagen, wobei sie dann wieder einen Rückzieher machen.
Was irgendwer im Internet von mir denkt ist mir ziemlich Latte.


----------



## Xidish (18. Mai 2013)

1. bin ich schon im fortgeschrittenem Alter.
2. Nehme ich Cybermobbing ernst (auch wenn ich Fehler diesbezüglich gemacht habe).
3. Habe ich im besagten Seminar das auch so vermittelt bekommen.
4. Beratungsstellen und Behörden sehen auch Cybermobbing als ernstes Problem an, da Hemmschwelle sogar wegen Anonymität deutlich geringer ist.
5. Mobbing bleibt Mobbing - egal ob im RL oder Online!

Und scheiss egal sollte es keinem sein, da es jeden mal treffen kann
und nicht wegschauen nennt man Zivilcourage, wozu einige wiederum zu feige sind.
"Hauptsache mich betrifft es nicht."

Oft geschieht auch beides gleichzeitig - RL und Online Mobbing (sowohl bei jungen als auch älteren Menschen).


*mit Smartphone geschrieben, welches auch für Schreibfehler haftet* 

Gute Nacht ... Guten Morgen


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und scheiss egal sollte es keinem sein, da es jeden mal treffen kann
> und nicht wegschauen nennt man Zivilcourage, wozu einige wiederum zu feige sind.
> "Hauptsache mich betrifft es nicht."



Eingreifen tu ich immer. Wegschauen lässt meine soziale Ader nicht zu.
Und wenn dann einer wirklich das Gefühl hat er müsse Cybermobben, well then come on tough guy, you have nothing to loose but your teeth.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich verstehs auch nicht. Wenn einer n abwärtigenden Kommentar schreibt löscht man den oder fordert dieser Person auf es einem ins Gesicht zu sagen, wobei sie dann wieder einen Rückzieher machen.
> Was irgendwer im Internet von mir denkt ist mir ziemlich Latte.



Mobbing ist eben nicht "mal einen abwertenden Kommentar". Mobbing ist ununterbrochener Psychoterror. Ich glaube, ich sollte mal aus der Sicht eines Gemobten schreiben, wie er sich dabei fühlt. 

"Mobbing" ist in der Schule, wenn der Gemobte sich kaum mehr in die Schule traut, weil er dort gehänselt wird. Auf die Cyberplattform bezogen sind es dann Fotos, in denen sich nicht nur das direkte Umfeld über Klamotten etc. lustig macht, sondern ebenfalls Wildfremde aus Städten, die der Gemobte nicht mal vom Namen kennt. 

Ich denke, nur Opfer können hier wirklich nachempfinden, was "mobbing" wirklich heißt. Haben wir hier arachnophoibe Personen? Mobbing ist, wenn Dir als Spinnenverabscheuer die Leute in der Sportumkleide ein fettes Spinnenviech in die Klamotten stecken - und die Dich dann zwingen, wenn Du das Viech panisch kaputtgeschlagen hast, den Spinnenleichnam zu essen! Und anschließend gehst Du auf Socken nach Hause, weil man Deine Schuhe auf's Dach der Sporthalle geschmissen hat.

Mobbing ist, wenn Du Deine "Angebetene" siehst und Dich plötzlich Leute einfach herumschubsen. Die haben dabei Spaß und denken sich nix - für das Mädel bist Du als "Schwächling" komplett gestorben. 

Mobbing ist, wenn sie Dir die Brille wegnehmen und draufspucken und Dich dann zwingen, die aufzuziehen. 

Und das alles an einem Tag - und morgen geht es weiter. Und wenn I-Net dazukommt, dann gibt es von allen diesen Aktionen Fotos und Videos und Kommentare von wildfremden Leuten, die Dir nahelegen, Dich doch gefälligst umzubringen; weil Du damit als wertloses Subjekt doch allen einen Gefallen tust.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> -



Danke ich weiss was mobbing ist. Ich wurde fast 8 Jahre lang ununterbrochen gemobbt.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke ich weiss was mobbing ist. Ich wurde fast 8 Jahre lang ununterbrochen gemobbt.



Ich meinte auch nicht Dich, sondern eben jene Leute, die solche Dinge eben nicht erlebt haben und die Gefühlswelt eines Mobbing-Opfers nicht nachvollziehen können. 

Die Beispiele, die ich geschildert haben, sind nicht ausgedacht, sondern zum Teil selbst erlebt bzw. an anderen Opfern beobachtet. Wie bereits gesagt, spielte sich meine Kindheit in den '80ern ab - das war Alltag an einem städtischen Gymnasium! 

Ich habe mit Sicherheit einen mächtigen Schaden davongetragen - es braucht Jahre, bis ich Leuten wirklich vertraue; Freundschaften müssen sich Leute "verdienen". Andererseits wäre ich auch ohne diese Erfahrungen wahrscheinlich nicht der Mensch, der ich heute bin. Wie gesagt bin ich dank meiner "Herkunft" von den fiesesten Dingen verschont geblieben; dennoch steht man da als "Außenseiter" und beobachtet verdammt kritisch.

Wie gesagt, ich sollte das mal aus der Gefühlsperspektive eines Opfers im Blog schreiben. Alleine, daß ich mich nicht nur von den Bildern her, sondern vor allen Dingen _gefühlsmäßig_ selbst nach über 20 Jahren noch daran erinnern kann, zeigt, wie tief solche Wunden sitzen.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2013)

Oh ja, zu dem Satz "zufällig wird man kein Mobbingopfer"... Ich wurde mit 6 eingeschult, anderthalb Jahre, nachdem mein Vater einen schweren Autounfall hatte und Monate Krankenhäusern/Rehakliniken verbracht hat. Dadurch hab ich damals, also mit vier, den Frust quasi "in mich rein gefressen" - ich war vorher immer leicht untergewichtig, da hab ich zugenommen. Also war ich gleich mal die fette Kuh, als ich in die Schule kam. Da ich vorher schon lesen, schreiben und rechnen konnte und das auch sehr schnell raus kam, weil ich mich im Unterricht gelangweilt hab und eben alles schon konnte, war ich dann "das dicke Streberkind", um es mal harmlos auszudrücken. Alleine die knapp 10 Minuten im Bus waren die Hölle für mich. In der zweiten Klasse hab ich schließlich zu meiner Mutter gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr in die Schule will, weil ich eh nix mehr lerne - was nicht falsch war, aber der Hauptgrund war sicherlich das Mobbing. Also hab ich ne Klasse übersprungen (bis Osterferien zweite Klasse, danach dritte Klasse) und da war es anfangs noch schlimmer - ich war ja zusätzlich zu den beiden anderen Dingen noch kleiner als die anderen. An eine Situation erinnere ich mich, als wär sie gestern gewesen: Zweite Schulhofpause, kurz vor den Sommerferien, ich stand draußen irgendwo alleine in einer Ecke, da kam eine Gruppe auf mich zu, um mich ein bisschen rumzuschubsen - schließlich bin ich in einem riesigen Brennnesselbusch gelandet. Ich hatte am ganzen Körper pusteln, hab geheult vor Schmerzen und stand, als ich dann endlich zu Hause war, erstmal eine halbe Stunde unter einer lauwarmen Dusche, um mir ein bisschen Linderung zu verschaffen.
Wie oft übrigens mal mein Ranzen, mein Sportzeug, Stifte oder anderer Kram verschwunden waren, kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Aber für mich das mieseste war wohl, mir den Ordner mit meinen ganzen Diddl-Blättern (vielleicht erinnert sich noch wer an den Hype) zu klauen, die ich monatelang zusammengekauft oder -getauscht hatte. Wie gesagt, von den Hänseleien mal ganz abgesehen. Rumgeschubst worden bin ich auch oft genug, das Einzige, was sie sich irgendwann nicht mehr getraut haben, war, alleine auf mich los zu gehen - mein Onkel war früher (lang, lang ist's her) mal Profiboxer und hat mir halt mal ein paar Kniffe beigebracht - angefangen hab ich nie, aber wenn mir halt einer an die Haut wollte 
Auf dem Gymnasium hat's übrigens nicht aufgehört. Da hatte ich lediglich das Glück, dass noch ein Klassenüberspringer in unserer Klasse war und wir beide sofort in die Außenseiterrolle gedrängt wurden. Wir haben uns "zwangsweise" angefreundet, sind es aber bis heute noch. Und was ich mir bis heute nicht verzeihen kann, ist, dass ich mein eigenes Mobbing so in der 9. Klasse dadurch beendet habe, dass ich selbst zum Täter wurde, gegenüber einer Lehrerin (ihre Kompetenz sei mal in Frage gestellt, trotzdem war es nicht in Ordnung, was wir als Klasse getan haben). Die ist schlussendlich in der Psychiatrie gelandet, nachdem sie einen Nervenzusammenbruch hatte.

Wie die meisten hier ja wissen, wurde bei mir letztes Jahr eine Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung diagnostiziert. Mal von den Erfahrungen mit meinen Eltern abgesehen, schätzt meine Therapeutin, dass das jahrelange Mobbing eine der Hauptursachen ist - ihre Bezeichnung: "jahrelang anhaltender emotionaler Missbrauch bis hin zu körperlichem Missbrauch." Wie win3ermute und ich beide schon gesagt haben: Spätfolgen von Schulmobbing sind bei den meisten Menschen zu sehen - da hilft auch ein stupides "Kinder können halt grausam sein" nichts.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Noch trauriger ist, daß sogar einige Moderatoren hier mitgemacht haben.



Ich habe den Kram beobachtet und konnte in dem Rahmen nichts feststellen, sonst hätte es entsprechende Handlungen gegeben.


----------



## FoKzT (18. Mai 2013)

Naja Cybermobbing ist eigentlich relativ einfach zu umgehen entweder man blockt die leute die einen mobben oder man sagts nem Admin , wen das alles immernoch nix nützt dan darf man halt net mehr auf die seiten bei denen man gemobbt wird draufgehen und wen man trozdem weiter da surfen will sollte man versuchen mit den leuten zu reden , wen man was getan hat warum man es getan hat und so weiter das sollte meisten klappen da im netz die community nen bissel entspannter is als im rl und se können dich net verprügeln


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2013)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Mobbing (auch Cypermobbing ) und "Hänseleien".

Es kommt unter den besten Freunden vor dass man mal nen blöden Spruch ("Deine Mutter ist so fett..!") fallen lässt, einandner auch mal aufs Maul haut  und sich halt hänselt. Man muss auch nicht jeden Menschnen auf diesem Gottverlassen Planeten mögen. Das ist aber was komplett anders als jemanden ununterbrochen auf Schritt und Tritt anzupöbeln, ununterbrochen zu lästern und ihm jeden Freifraum zu nehmen. Über ersteres kann man lachen und gerne auch mal mitmachen  Das andere ist unterste Schublade, niveaulos und ein Zeichen von Schwäche und sozialer, sowie charakterlicher Fehlbildung, punkt.


----------



## FoKzT (18. Mai 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Mobbing (auch Cypermobbing ) und "Hänseleien".
> 
> Es kommt unter den besten Freunden vor dass man mal nen blöden Spruch ("Deine Mutter ist so fett..!") fallen lässt, einandner auch mal aufs Maul haut  und sich halt hänselt. Man muss auch nicht jeden Menschnen auf diesem Gottverlassen Planeten mögen. Das ist aber was komplett anders als jemanden ununterbrochen auf Schritt und Tritt anzupöbeln, ununterbrochen zu lästern und ihm jeden Freifraum zu nehmen. Über ersteres kann man lachen und gerne auch mal mitmachen  Das andere ist unterste Schublade, niveaulos und ein Zeichen von Schwäche und sozialer, sowie charakterlicher Fehlbildung, punkt.


Wie recht du doch hast


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Vor gut zwanzig Jahren gab es sowas auch schon, nur ohne einen modernen Namen und psycholigischem zerschnippseln, zerlegen und aufdeuten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7D97yXO3ags

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Mai 2013)

Heute erfahren, dass der Typ de rmich früher täglich verprügelt hat selber täglich verprügelt wurde, nachdem er die Mittelstufe irgendwo anders besuchte.

Es gibt also Gerechtigkeit! \o/


----------

